# soon



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*soon....but now its on*

well ill be ordering my setup monday hopefully
im getting the level 2 management with dual vair compressors and the signature series struts from mason tech
i read something about someone running the lines inside the car....how hard would that be and would there be any benefit?
could i see some pics of where people have their switch boxes comming out of?
thanks
car that will finally be low....and new wheels once the rcs sell


_Modified by Hinrichs at 5:57 PM 4-4-2008_


_Modified by Hinrichs at 7:04 PM 4-22-2008_


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: soon (Hinrichs)*

wow everyone must really not care about what i post on here ever
well ordering everything from scott at mason-tech tomorrow morning
heres the car right now sitting and waiting


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: soon (Hinrichs)*

Nice man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see the progress


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: soon (moacur)*

not like i wanna steal your idea....but what size are your new wheels


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: soon (Hinrichs)*

looks better with the wheels on. 








now start taking apart interior trim to run the wires and stuff.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: soon (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_not like i wanna steal your idea....but what size are your new wheels


Honestly man, I'm not sure they would look that great on a black car. I'd do something different. Something that will set your car off and apart from the rest. Personally I think RC's look great on slammed cars. Check out dub-addictions ride in the Low.Life check in thread..


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: soon (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_wow everyone must really not care about what i post on here ever


i'll admit it, i don't care.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: soon (Jim Dangle)*

i was gonna go with some jdm bbs wheel off of rbwheels.com but decided not to
ill be running the rcs for a while till i find something else....im just wondering what tire i should go with to make life easier cuz i have a 225/40 which seems a lil big but i dont know much
just got off the phone with scott and ill basically have everything by monday or tuesday...and i already started stripping the car once again to run the wires and all
just need to start on the subfloor for the trunk yet


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: soon (Hinrichs)*

well the trunk subfloor is done and ill have everything from scott on monday but i think the bags are gonna be wednesday or something








but at least ill be able to get something done
so heres what i ordered
signature series struts


level 2 management with dual vair 400 compressors




_Modified by Hinrichs at 8:19 AM 4-12-2008_


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: soon (Hinrichs)*

nice man. gonna look awesome. Is the tank DOT approved? if not, you may wanna give Kevin a holler.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: soon (Ein punkt acht T)*

no idea....i dont think scott would use crap tho


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: soon (Hinrichs)*

hmm... I'd find out if I were you....


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i am seeing these builds as often as BT builds, nice to see more and more dubs on bag.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

met rat4life today at sng
what a cool dude and the car looks amazing in person...its just crazy
ill be posting alota pics here tomorrow when everything starts to show up....itll be done this weekend hopefully


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

well nothing showed today so hopefully it does tomorrow
waiting is driving me nuts....and then i gotta find someone to do my frame notch cuz paying about 500 seems a lil steep


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: soon (Hinrichs)*

ok well some things showed up today, new tank is on its way cuz scott changed from the chrome ones
got the water traps, valves, hose, fittings, and compressors today


----------



## piroquinha (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: soon (Hinrichs)*

very nice man, im using the same block valves as you are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: soon (piroquinha)*

well got the compressors mounted and wired up
still waiting on the tank and everything else i need


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: soon (Hinrichs)*

Should be sick man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: soon (moacur)*

tick tock tick tock....don't you hate waiting?...


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: soon (diive4sho)*

its driving me insane
something will be here thursday i just dont know what exactly it is...i beleive its the struts and bags cuz its comming from scott 
i just really wanna get my car off the stands


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: soon (Hinrichs)*

well nothing showed up today again...so another day of just messin with stuff and kinda running wire
nothing important post pics about
the compressors and valves are mounted however
but i was susposed to get my switchbox yesterday with the other stuff and that didnt show up


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Nice, cant wait to see how low it goes. Make your your fenders are rolled, sway is out and frame is notched!!


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

fenders were "rolled" from before due to the coils which i thought were low, and the sway is gonna be cut out tomorrow cuz im lazy and dont wanna drop the subframe, and im still trying to find someone to do the notch for me that does want about $500


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_fenders were "rolled" from before due to the coils which i thought were low, and the sway is gonna be cut out tomorrow cuz im lazy and dont wanna drop the subframe, and im still trying to find someone to do the notch for me that does want about $500

yeah i cut my sway also.. but $500 to notch a frame is WAY too much, go look for a mini truck shop and see how much they'll do it for.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

the shop wanted around 500 cuz of they said itll take around 5 to 6 hours at 75 and hour cuz they have to remove the axle and all


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_the shop wanted around 500 cuz of they said itll take around 5 to 6 hours at 75 and hour cuz they have to remove the axle and all 

no they dont. WTF do they think. make sure they dont do that.. all they need is a 3" drill bit that cut through metal make a hole on the frame cut the corners off and weld in 3" pipe and put protective paint over it. 
Check it: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3772464


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

ok so i got the tank, presure senders, gauge, and rear shocks today
got a lil more done but i still didnt get the front struts or the rear bags and brackets. and the switch box is still mia
they were susposed to be here tuesday this week...i cant get a straight answer from scott and he hasnt answered my emails from yesterday or today so im gonna have to call tomorrow


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

hmmm.. weird.. they dont ship everything directly from Mason tech i guess.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

some things came from him direct, and other things like the compressors and fittings and hose come from universal air
but got alota wiring done tonight and the compressors work and i had no leaks i could hear but gotta wire up the senders which i forget how to do tomorrow


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_some things came from him direct, and other things like the compressors and fittings and hose come from universal air


oh interesting.. i guess less shipping of stuff around..


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

trying to hook up the gauge which is a pain, i have the tank psi hooked up and it says 60 which cant be right cuz the compressors shut off at 150
my battery keeps dying so im not sure if thats just from the key in or what...havnt figured that out yet


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

wait hows the gauge a pain to hook up?? 
and is your compressor turning off when the gauge says 60psi? thats odd. 
sending unit may be bad


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

its just a pain with all the wires and all...and where i have it right now just makes it kinda hard, im gonna redo the ground conection and some other things cuz i dont like how it is
im gonna ask scott whats up and see if i can get another sender from him


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

Good to see your starting to get some stuff. Sounds like everything is going somewhat smoothley.
Watching..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

ok so everything is ready now for the struts and switcheds
the gauge actually works i had to mess with the settings, tank holds air and doesnt leak, the compressors run smooth but a lil loud right now but who cars i have air!!!
so yeah the car will be done very very soon once i get the stuff....scott was backed up and i talked to him so its all good now i just have to wait a lil yet till i get the struts...just need a frame notch like jb_1152 then it will be low but i gotta figure out if i can weld and all
ill get some pics when i go back outside of the tank and all


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

hey James i'll do your notch, if you could wait a bit.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

thanks man i really wanted someone like you to do it, we will deff need to do a lil photo shoot of the northern people once you do that for me....too bad my car cant even come anywhere close to yours


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

well today consisted of more cleaning and starting to kinda put the interrior back together since all the wiring is done except the switchbox


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

well i finally cut the sway out which ive wanted to do for a long time now
and still just waiting for my switchbox, front struts and bags, and rear bags
hopefully itll be done by the end of this week
here are some pics of whats done






and heres the car thats been getting me around town while my car is wainting



_Modified by Hinrichs at 2:33 PM 4-21-2008_


----------



## B7Audi20T (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

can't wait for sparks to be thrown while driving..


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

coming along nicely.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

well the front and rear bags are finally here and the fronts are installed....have no idea where to set them at yet...
how do i make my own switch box? i still didnt get myne from scott and i need to get the car on the ground asap
even just something basic right now will work
ill get some pics up in an hour or so


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

i like the gauge, is not very bright like the FBI rides one. 
To make a switch box, you need a switch that is a temporary switch, a on/off/on rocker switch. you only need 2, one for both fronts, and then one for both rears. 
like this one. http://www.fbirides.com/product.asp?idno=262143 
or a toggle 3 way like this one http://www.fbirides.com/product.asp?idno=8278


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

yeah the gauge isnt all the bright at night either and it also dims, but i havnt hooked up that wire yet
the front tires are hitting the struts and the rears arnt as low as id like so i gotta figure the rear out tomorrow and fix the fronts....has to due with camber and i have 225/45 tires prolly
and i have 2 inches of threads left in the front








here are the pics from today


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

dang...the rear set up itself looks big to me...








kind of chunky there buddy lol


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*

it is...i might cuz some more outa the bottom parts


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

holy crap, those rear backets are HUGE.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

yeah they are...theres alota room to cut stuff off if i want to, just not sure if im going to yet
depends if i get new wheels or not....or just new tires for now cuz the 225/40 are huge


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_yeah they are...theres alota room to cut stuff off if i want to, just not sure if im going to yet
depends if i get new wheels or not....or just new tires for now cuz the 225/40 are huge

cut it dude.. if w/e tires you get poke a little the quarter panel is still gonna sit on the tires regardless.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

well i gotta grind some parts out in the back

and anyone have any idea about the front?


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

well its done now.....gonna go out and take some pics of it
not as low as i want but i need bigger spacers in the front or something or new wheels and tires....
ill post the pics up tonight


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

Holy hannah, those are some rather large rear brackets. I know it ahs already been said, but damn, now I see what it takes to make an Airhouse2 bag work in the rear of an MK4.
Saw that you had trouble with the fronts already rubbing, might as well check the rears while your at it. Make sure it isn't hitting/coming too close to your exhaust. Those bags are big and I'm not sure if you are running an aftermarket exhaust. 
Where's the pics of this thing done??


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

check out the woohoo thread, i made a new one


----------

